# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  5 новых источников любовной силы

## Irina

*5 новых источников любовной силы*

Американские учёные назвали пять натуральных источников любовной силы, не пользующихся большой известностью, но от этого не менее эффективных.

Всем известно, что устрицы, клубника, сливки и вино не просто создают романтическое настроение, но физиологически настраивают организм на, так сказать, «близкие контакты». Называются продукты, обладающие таким любовным свойством, афродизиаками, и, как оказалось, список их гораздо больше, чем общеизвестный клубнично-устричный. Американские учёные определили ещё пять натуральных источников любовной силы: если есть их побольше, о проблемах в постели можно забыть.

*Авокадо*

Ещё ацтеки считали, что этот плод способен улучшить сексуальные возможности мужчины; правда, поводом для этого были, конечно, не научные данные, а форма авокадо, напоминающая, простите, яички.

Впрочем, более надёжное доказательство любовных свойств этого фрукта нашли уже современные учёные.

Авокадо чрезвычайно богат ненасыщенными жирами, а они не только надолго заряжают энергией, но и лечат кровеносные сосуды и сердце и улучшают кровоток. В совокупности всё это положительно влияет на потенцию, ведь по статистике именно проблемы с сердечно-сосудистой системой зачастую становятся причиной эректильной дисфункции.

*Спаржа*

Многие мужчины с недоверием относятся к любым овощам. Мол, все, что не мясо, — то не еда. Однако спаржа по своим питательным качествам может поспорить с любым первым блюдом.

Во-первых, в ней полно важнейших витаминов — Е, С, В1, В2, РР, а также провитамин А. Плюс, растение богато железом, цинком, калием, клетчаткой и фолиевой кислотой, и всё это вместе делает его практически природной Виагрой. Все названные элементы необходимы организму для поддержания нормального либидо, а цинк так вообще увеличивает любовные способности в разы. Почему так происходит, науке точно не известно, однако многие исследования показали, что это так.

И ещё: содержащийся в спарже аспарагин расширяет кровеносные сосуды, благотворно влияет на сердечную мышцу и снижает кровяное давление. А это, как мы уже знаем, помогает решить интимные мужские проблемы.

*Аругула*

Эта травка — нечастый гость на наших столах, хотя на самом деле купить её можно почти в каждом супермаркете.

Да и, в любом случае, жевать зелень килограммами совсем не надо: в каждом крошечном листике спрятано столько минералов и антиоксидантов, что одной порции с каким-нибудь салатом достаточно, чтобы ощутить эффект.

Как утверждают американские биологи, попадая в организм, полезные компоненты аругулы препятствуют усвоению ядов из пищи и окружающей среды — причём это именно те токсины, которые отрицательно сказываются на половом влечении и репродуктивной системе в целом.

*Инжир*

Издревле используется, как «любовное зелье». Богат белком, сахарами, кислотами, витаминами В1, В3, РР, С, а также натрием, кальцием, магнием и фосфором. А по содержанию калия и железа с ним вообще могут поспорить только орехи. В общем, потреблять этот фрукт в свежем или сушёном виде советуют и не только тем, кто хочет поправить дела любовные.

Что же касается последних, инжир, прежде всего оздоравливает сердечно-сосудистую и пищеварительную систему; а от крепости и «спокойствия» обеих, как известно, зависит и качество сексуальной жизни, и даже длительность половых контактов.

*Лайм*

Как представитель цитрусовых, лайм может похвастаться недюжинными запасами витамина С, антиоксидантов и фолиевой кислоты — в общем, всем тем, что необходимо для здоровья мужских репродуктивных органов.

Если вкус этого фрукта вам не по душе, с успехом заменить его смогут лимон, мандарины или грейпфрут, которые, кстати, отлично сочетаются с другим известным афродизиаком — морепродуктами. Добавьте сок цитрусовых в морской салат, сдобрите эту смесь миндальными орешками — и получите любовный коктейль утроенного действия.

АиФ

----------

